# Kubota B4200



## B4200 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Kubota B4200 won't start. Not sure if gas got mixed with the diesel fuel. I drained all the fuel and disconnected all the fuel lines. I cleaned the fuel tank. I let everything sit disconnected for a couple of weeks. I reconnected everything but still won't start.
Hoping no damage was done with the bad fuel. Any suggestions on what to do next?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do you think engine burnt much gas diesel mix?

Has fuel line been bled?


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a B-7200 Kubota and it always starts right up even in the cold winter. Had a bolt wear through the fuel tank and Kubota wanted $350.. for a new one. Tok tank off, what a job and used JD weld on it and its great. Seven dollars for the tube of weld and about four hours labor. Taking it apart was a job but putting it back to gether was a charm.


----------



## blemieux (Aug 1, 2014)

im gonna be looking at a b 4200 tractor, year 1987, guy says it was used mostly for mowing, and pulling small trailer. 1227 hrs. comes with mower deck ,also has front pto, asking price 3600. what should i be asking and looking for,i dont know much about tractors.


----------

